# Dauphin Island / Billy Goat Hole Question



## NewtoBlue (Apr 11, 2008)

My boat draws about 2 1/2 feet, when leaving billy goat hole from DI do you have to run out in the ship channel or can you cut down west of sand island lighthouse?


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure exactly where your saying but if where you are talking about is like when we used to run out Billy Goat turn south then west then go btween the pier and Sand Island than NO,NO,NO,NO!!! UNLESS, they have dredged etc but skint back in a 25-36 Contender drawing not much at 55+ it got to where Kwazar could go and trial and error idle thru it and then get boats to follow him thru it then on game ay do it w/o visuals simply electronics like a video game if you were not an unsafe distance behind and real damn close to the pier and basically cut hard enough to "slide" on the water you had to idle thru on a few tries or usually give up and turn around, I mean from what I hear:doh. Actually, I usualy talked as many as poss to go inside and then went outside and would hear about the traffic jam. Anyways, if you are simply asking can you go out BG and stay east for the channel out tims about 2 then turn south then unless dead calm you could see the shallow spots but were still actually always EAST of Sand Island. Not sure which lighthouse your referring too etc. If its the one way over there with the ship channel east of it unless a change way since Katrina even the smaller crew boats etc go out west of that light. Not sure where your going but ging back behind and nder DI bridge and leaving thru "Katrina Cut" is also an option. Leaves you poppin out just NE of due N of like 952 and either 951 or 953 whichever is the east adjacent block to 952. Probably a bunch of crap and not much help but let us know which tow service and propshop you useoke

J/K be safe

Creighton


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. I think that was the most confusing thing I have ever read.

In the words of the dude on Billy MAdison....

"Everyone in this room....is now dummer....for having listened to you."

Hee hee...oke


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

we almost always cut westof the lighthouse. the only part you have to look at for is when. it is rough and the sandbar off of sand island stretches out into this area. that is the only time i have noticed that you have to go to the channel. i would take it easy one day and just ride around this and watch your depth finder but like i said i almost always cut between the lighthouse and that first rig to the west of the lighthouse. we are in a 24 cape horn. like i said though, you ease around for yourself first.


----------

